# My B6 Build up...



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

So i've been done with this for about....2wks now? Figured it was time to post it up
I bought a 2006 2.0T BMP Passat back in November and it was BONE stock until the past few weekends..
































*FIRST off, need to drop a HUGE thanks to Drew at Dorbritz Designs for his help/work on this car.. Drew you are an awesome friend and a great guy to have work on my car.*
Misc shots..
























Starting the trunk
















There's a dip in the carpet because it's missing the foam/spare tire accessory piece underneath...there isn't now.
















Here's the initial way he did the hardlines, after some practice he went back and re-did them.








Pretty much buttoned up on the trunk set up. (Drew's PB kills these pics)








Trunk finished!
















Decided to be a perma-plug for Dorbritz







self polished tank, BTW 8)
















OG Sig Series Mason Techs i got at a steal...








RE5s on D cups from Dorbritz Designs








C notch!








Switchbox in position, wrapped in matching leather








annnnnd DONE, right now the fat tires are holding up the front and possibly the rear.
















Trunk has been debadged since these shots and *just* got something to help this thing get lower and look better 8) 8)
teaseeerrrrrr


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

finally!!!
looks good justin! cant wait to see the wheels on!
drew rocks!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

i love big body cars on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (f_399)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've got a ton of questions.
1. Are the spare and the jack still in there?
2. If so, can you get to them without having to move the management box?
3. What pressure do you ride at with the RE-5s? 
4. Do you have a pic of them aired all the way up?
5. Do you think RE-6s would fit without rubbing anywhere?
6. Did you replace the rear shocks or keep the stockers?
Sorry for all the questions, I'm in the middle of planning my setup.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (DubberNix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubberNix* »_
1. Are the spare and the jack still in there?
2. If so, can you get to them without having to move the management box?
3. What pressure do you ride at with the RE-5s? 
4. Do you have a pic of them aired all the way up?
5. Do you think RE-6s would fit without rubbing anywhere?
6. Did you replace the rear shocks or keep the stockers?


1.&2. Yes, the idea of all this was functionality and simplicity. the spare, jack and all the spare tire accessories are in the OEM spots and come out JUST fine without moving anything.
3.Unfortunately my 2nd gauge had an internal leak so right now i only have a gauge for the fronts (the important 1s) and right now i'm in the middle of saving up for a digital gauge system and tires, so i'll have to get back to you on that one. i can ride air'd out though in the back.
4. No pics all the way airred up, gimme a day or 2 and i'll see what i can do.
5. My buddy AJ has RE6s and we should be swapping here shortly so he can get a bit lower and i have some more lift, but i dont see it being a problem..
6. Stockers are in for now, i have a slew of friends running OEM shocks on their air set ups and mine are holding up great until i can get some dampening adj ones.
LMK if you need anything else!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

WOW. install looks great. ANd the switches are flawless. Can't wait to see the wheels


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

Ohh and the switch on the shifter console is to cut on/off the compressors, tank lights and switchbox; a la valet mode http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

yeah dude, I miss the red car but this is sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (G-Magoo)*

Thanks buddy, i dont miss the GTI attttt all.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to get my B6 on air


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

looks legit Brian


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

such a clean set up. I need some dorbritz design action over here to set mine up !


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (unitzero)*

Thanks everybody!
it's actually like my very own "AirPod" it comes out in about ~5 minutes and minimal hassle


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

looks awesome. You'll love the Mrr's, I love mine, and I think your offset is going to be perfect. I'm at et45 and I think their going to tuck too much. 
I don't think Aj's going to get any lower as the RE-5's and 6's compress to the same size(at least from what I've read) The only dif. is that the RE6's can raise up higher.
makes me so excited!!
Can't wait to see the wheels on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
something is in the air in texas every other day i come in here theres a car going on air in texas


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (fasttt600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fasttt600* »_
I don't think Aj's going to get any lower as the RE-5's and 6's compress to the same size(at least from what I've read) The only dif. is that the RE6's can raise up higher.


Well true.. and if he has the RE5 with the smaller diameter he can get a stiffer ride and have the same drop as on the 6s at a lower pressure.
I think i have a right to be back on air, i beat most of these jokers to air the 1st time around (in TX)


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

yeaaaaaah buddy.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (nolangherity)*

Thanks Justin, I am glad I could be part of it man.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

nice justin. i need to come check it out in person soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

if my brother saw this he would have 5 more babies.. looks good man


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Lovin the switch box install, along with everything else


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice install. dorbritz does some trick ****!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tonyb2580)*

thanks everybody!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Clean install, cant wait to see it with the wheels on!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

looks great dude, nice work


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

o yeah, i love big body cars on air


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Thanks errbody!!!
Hopefully have wheels on in the upcoming weeks, but right now: Vegas>tires


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Bump for some hotness


----------

